# Ep1f hdmi video problems?



## Dslider85 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is it an issue where you can see you main screen on the tv but when you play video it is just a blank screen? I'm on gummy 1.0.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you load the audio fix

GBE DroidCharge


----------



## Dslider85 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I did. The audio of the movie plays, but no picture.

Edit: only applied after I noticed the issue to see if it might fix it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dslider85 (Jul 12, 2011)

No one else having this issue?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you applied the streaming fix then it breaks HDMI, otherwise I have no clue.


----------



## Dslider85 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fixed with the new gummy

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

